# Lazy post for prelim 13 anyone?



## helenhorse (16 April 2008)

Hi, sorry im being a bit lazy today, so could anyone of you loevly dressage people give me a link for prelim 13 to print off??
that would be great thanks!
xxxxxxx


----------



## helenhorse (16 April 2008)

anyone know a website please?


----------



## hotellie (16 April 2008)

you can buy it on dressagediagrams i didnt know how to use it for a while but i have worked it out now...it isnt too hard.


----------



## helenhorse (16 April 2008)

oh ok is dressagediagrams the website??


----------



## Lou_bert (17 April 2008)

Movements for BD Prelim Test 13 (2006) 


1:  A   Enter in working trot and proceed down centre line 
   C   Turn right 


2:  MB   Working trot 
   B   Circle right 20 metres 
   BF   Working trot 


3:  A   Turn down centre line. Before 
   X   Transition to walk (2-5 steps) 
      Proceed working trot 
   C   Turn left 


4:  HE   Working trot 
   E   Circle left 20 metres 
      In 2nd half of circle over centre line give &amp; retake reins 


5:  EK   Working trot 
   A   Circle left 20 metres diameter &amp; before X working canter left 


6:  AFBMC   Working canter 


7:  C   Circle left 20 metres diameter and before X working trot 


8:  bet. C&amp;H   Medium walk 


9:     Double mark 
   HXF   Change rein in a free walk on a long rein 


10:  F   Medium walk 
   bet. F&amp;A   Working trot 


11:  A   Circle right 20 metres diameter and before X working canter right 


12:  AKEHC   Working canter 


13:  C   Circle right 20 metres diameter &amp; before X working trot 


14:  MXK   Change rein in working trot 
   A   Turn down centre line 


15:  bet. X&amp;G   Halt immobility salute 
      Leave the arena in a free walk on a long rein where appropriate


----------



## helenhorse (17 April 2008)

Or great, that is extremely kind of you. Thanks alot!!!
thats the whole test i take it??
awh, i bet it took you ages..thanks hunn


----------



## spierian (30 April 2008)

Are you aware you are infringing BD's copyright by sending a BD test by email?  Apart from that, it is not the correct version.  You can buy the test for 50p or less from BD's website or from www.dressagediagrams.com


----------



## Taboo1968 (30 April 2008)

Helenhorse - have noticed you are always asking for dressage tests! Would it not be easier to just order the whole lot from BD?  Saves people infringing copyright too!


----------



## Law (30 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Helenhorse - have noticed you are always asking for dressage tests! Would it not be easier to just order the whole lot from BD?  Saves people infringing copyright too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or get an account on Dressage diagrams


----------



## Taboo1968 (30 April 2008)

BD online shop Full set of tests £16.50

or with a nice folder £20.50!!!!


----------

